# Is candle wax toxic to dogs?



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

There was candle outside (big piece and a few small pieces (like crumbs)) Bungo tried to grab it but I pulled him back. If he did swallow any it was only the crumbs. He is fine at the moment. Should I be concerned?


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

It's seems a mixed bag googling, some say toxic some not, If you are concerned give the vet a quick ring as they should be happy to tell you over the phone and advise you if you need to take Bungo in.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you MontyMaude.
Yes I had googled myself and saw how mixed the advice is. I'll phone the vet.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> There was candle outside (big piece and a few small pieces (like crumbs)) Bungo tried to grab it but I pulled him back. If he did swallow any it was only the crumbs. He is fine at the moment. Should I be concerned?


It depends, if it is an ordinary candle wax is not an issue, it is inert and will just pass through. If however it is perfumed or coloured, perhaps it is


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

If it was crumbs I.e such small amounts then I highly doubt it will cause an issue. Just keep an eye on the dog and if you notice a change in behaviour or other type of sickness, then you should consult a vet. 

In my experience though most dogs are quite resilient to eating random stuff they shouldn't and most of the time it passes with no fuss.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I ate a candle once (I know, I know - I never can turn down a dare), and nothing happened to me.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

One of mine ate two tea lights [luckily she left the metal bits] She was totally fine.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you every one

Well, I phoned the vet and they said to just keep an eye on him, any signs something wrong, get him down there. 
He is fine this morning, eaten breakfast, had a poo and is now doing trying to 'kill' his towel that he pulled off the airer! lol


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

Sounds like he's doing grand then.

My friends labradoodle ate quite a portion of one of those big fat church candles. His poo was interesting - rather mosaic - but aside from that he was fine.


----------

